# Nuggets are in!



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

The Denver Nuggets are officialy in the playoffs after GS lost to Phoenix tonight. Thank god too because who knows what kind of affect the Melo situation would of had on the Memphis game. Hopefully Melo takes care of what he needs to and gets his focus on basketball bc there is still the chance of getting that 7th seed and getting a better match up in the first round


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

congrats. tough season but i can't complain much about missing the playoffs in the most competitive year in western conference history.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

essbee said:


> congrats. tough season but i can't complain much about missing the playoffs in the most competitive year in western conference history.


Yah it was going to suck regardless for whoever missed the playoffs with these kind of records. But my question is why did Baron sit almost the whole 4th qtr? I turned it on with like 10 minutes in the 4th and he wasnt in then and did not return for the rest of the game.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Melo's Answer said:


> Yah it was going to suck regardless for whoever missed the playoffs with these kind of records. But my question is why did Baron sit almost the whole 4th qtr? I turned it on with like 10 minutes in the 4th and he wasnt in then and did not return for the rest of the game.


he was like 2-13 in the first half or something and don nelson was doing one of his "i'm making a point" things.


----------



## kirov (Jun 9, 2003)

let's get that 7th spot!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

yeeeah boy they need to move up though. dodging the lakers ftw!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

At least you guys get to see C.Anthony girlfriend a few more times. 








Now theres a hotty. Woowee!!


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

The dude behind her is coveting her handbag.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

matching tats with marcus ???


----------

